#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Selecting a topic for seminar

## JamesHolden

Hello everyone, 
I am currently attending Petroleum Engineering in Yangon Technological University and this coming semester requires me to make a presentation about certain topics in the oil and gas industry. I emphasize in drilling and production. Can anyone help me selecting a topic that is easy to research online and make an hour long presentation out of it?? Any help is appreciated.


James.See More: Selecting a topic for seminar

----------

